# Anyone know a bit about lizards?



## Googlybubble

Alright so one of my friends bought a lizard of some sort.

And this is what it lives in:

http://photos-a.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sctm/v185/3/42/1359690230/n1359690230_30144944_7314.jpg

I'm thinking that's a really poor environment.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest

Oh my......I don't know very much about lizards, but that container looks way too small. You should tell your friend to get something larger. Usually empty aquariums will work, or you can get the kind for reptiles.


----------



## flamingo

LOL... Small Bearded Dragon...
I would say it would needs a larger tank, or well, one to begin with.
But I would suggest having them return it, before anything


----------



## vettech909

bearded dragons need atleast a 20 gallon tank!!!that is animal cruelty!!!
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Googlybubble

Yikes. Alright.

I will look up care information online and give it to her.

Poor thing. =\


----------



## karazy

id say a 30 gallon breeder. that wud do good because once it gets big enough heshud have enough money to get a big/bigger cage


----------



## trashion

http://www.dachiu.com/care/abeard.html

they're a pretty care-intensive pet from what i've read.


----------



## dolifisis

That's so sad. I kept a couple reptiles many years ago and and kept them in a 6' X 4' encloser.


----------



## sidneymysnake

The minimum for a beardie is a 40 gallon breeder. You will want to feed him/her lots of crickets as a baby with some dark greens (kale and stuff like that). Stay away from spinach, iceburg lettuce, and romaine lettuce. You will also want to stay away from carrots. You will want to dust it's food with a calcium supplement each day to prevent metabolic bone disease (very debilitating and incurable). If you need to know anything else PM me and I'll help out the best I can.


----------



## redpaulhus

I would also make sure it has both UV-A and UV-B lighting -- they need UV-B to get vitamin D, which they need in order to metabolize calcium.
Without vitamin D, you could have eat pure calcium all day long and still develop metabolic bone disease.


----------



## sidneymysnake

Thanks for adding that I forgot bout that since my dragon goes outside like every day.


----------



## Googlybubble

Alright I gave her a site and she actually upgraded the night I told her to.


----------



## Guest

upgraded to what? Bearded dragons need big tanks, seeing as they get 2+feet in length. How can a pet store actually sell a beardie to someone who's gonna put them in a cage that small? The thing can't evens trech out all the way, let alone keep from walking through it's food and water, and poop. it would take common sense to tell someone that an animal needs a larger cage than that. Those are the kind of people that should not be owning animals.


----------



## Guest

vettech909 said:


> bearded dragons need atleast a 20 gallon tank!!!that is animal cruelty!!!
> :fish::fish::fish:


a 20 would be considered animal cruelty too....make sure you check your facts before posting them. 

The smallest tank I would put a beardie in would be a 55. a 40 breeder would be suitable tho, but a 75 is better.


----------



## Kyoberr

Oh, I know a lot about lizards, lets see, they're cute, and small, and they live in dry climates!


----------



## Guest

lol


they don't all stay small...:lol:


----------



## Guest

fishbguy said:


> lol
> 
> 
> they don't all stay small...:lol:


And they don't all live in dry climates. :razz:


----------



## buckeyefinance

You may want to make sure, what ever size your friend decides on, that it has a good top. You can buy slide screen tops that fit any aquarium size. That cat looks hungry.....lol

ps. The container it is in now is barely big enough to store the crickets that lizard will eat.


----------

